# Questions - Nouveau contrat de Pajemploi



## piwonski (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
J'ai quelques questions en lien avec le contrat de travail proposé par Pajemploi (il fait 8 pages, le lien se situe tout en bas) : 
- Dans la partie 5, la date du paiement du salaire, quelle est la vôtre ? Ici, les parents reçoivent l'aide Paje tous les 15 du mois, je me suis demandé si ce n'était pas mieux d'être payée tous les 15 du mois ? D'ailleurs, je commence le 15 novembre avec la 1ère famille. Donc premier salaire le 15 décembre. 
- Dans la partie 6, concernant le repos hebdo, cela concerne le mercredi et ou le samedi ? Je sais que certaines AM prennent leur mercredi mais du coup il n'y a qu'une seule case donc qu'un seul jour à noter. Je ne saisi pas très bien cette partie 6 en fait. Je débute. 

Merci pour vos retours. 

Lien : 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris



	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## Ladrine 10 (3 Novembre 2022)

Il est recommandé de ne pas l'utiliser pour le moment trop d'incohérences
Je l'ai pas lu du coup


----------



## Griselda (3 Novembre 2022)

1) Les PE reçoive leur CMG le 15 du mois??? Première nouvelle! Ici tous mes PE et depuis lonnntemps me confirment qu'ils reçoivent leur virement CMG 2 à 4 jours maxi après la déclaration faites sur PAJEmploi. Sachant qu'ils sont obligés de la faire entre le 25 du mois pas encore terminé et le 05 du mois suivant, même en prenant son temps pour la faire que le 5 je trouve bien etonnant que chez toi la CMG mettrait 10 jours à être versée.
Ceci étant dit ce qui compte c'est de percevoir ton salaire CHAQUE MOIS A LA MÊME DATE (a 2 jours près c'est OK).
Perso depuis 20 ans tous mes contrats disent entre le 1er et le 5 du mois au plus tard.
Notons qu'il y a 20 ans la CMG était versée par trimestre, les PE faisaient donc l'avance en attendant et ça ne posait pas de problème donc à un moment...

Et non ce n'est pas parce que ton contrat commence le 15 novembre qu'on te verse ton premier salaire le 15 décembre, un mois plus tard!
Au 30 novembre les PE calculeront le salaire du mois de novembre qui représentera que la moitié d'un mois, qui te sera versé à la date convenue ensemble. Au 31 décembre le PE calculera le salaire du 1er au 31 décembre qui te sera versé à la date convenue aussi etc...
Mon conseil pour que financièrement ça ne soit pas trop le bazar dans tes comptes, parce que tu seras surement multi employeurs, determine une même date pour tous tes contrats (à 2 jours près) sinon tu ne vas pas t'en sortir.

2) Le repos hebdomadaire est par defaut de préférence le dimanche et ne concerne qu'un seul jour/semaine. Si tu n'as pas de place d'Agrément avec horaire Atipyque tu ne peux de toute façon pas accueillir AUCUN enfant ni le samedi ni le dimanche c'est donc une affaire pliée. Dans le cas contraire, que tu as le droit de travailler le samedi et le dimanche cela oblige alors à faire préciser sur tous tes contrats quel sera LE jour de la semaine où tu n'accueille jamais aucun enfant.
La majorité des AMs qui choisissent de ne pas travailler le mercredi par exemple, souvent ne travaillent alors que 4 jours/semaines.
Garde en mémoir qu'en tant qu'AM tu n'as pas le droit d'accueillir un ou des enfants durant plus de 47 semaines/an: tu es obligée d'avoir chaque année 5 semaines de congés payés ou pas payés (si les CP ne sont pas encore acquis).
Que tu es obligée d'avoir minimum 35 heures d'a filée de repos hebdomadaire avec tous tes contrats.
Que tu es obligée d'avoir minimum 11 heures de repos quotidien avec tous tes contrats. Cela veut dire entre le dernier parti de chez toi et le premier qui arrive chez toi le lendemain.

Mon conseil est de bien lire la nouvelle CCN avant de décider si tu veux utiliser le contrats PAJEmploi...


----------



## piwonski (3 Novembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse @Griselda 
Oui, je suis sur une île faisant partie des COM (collectivités d'outre-mer), nous avons une sorte de CAF locale et je sais que les parents reçoivent tous les 15 du mois l'aide Paje. Cela m'a été confirmé par l'institution et le RPE. 
Merci de m'avoir éclairé sur le sujet des repos hebdo. Je n'avais pas tout saisi à la première lecture. Je comprends mieux.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Novembre 2022)

Le 15 du mois ça fait tard pour recevoir son salaire et du les parents on 1 ou 2 jours de retard vous l avez pas avant le 17 ..... Vous devez avoir des factures à payer qui en bien souvent son en début de mois 


C est pas parce que votre contrat commence le 15 novembre que vous devez être payer le 15 décembre ,  vous commencer le 15 novembre le PE vous paye le 30 novembre ou le 1 er decembre vue que ça sera pas un mois complet faudra faire le calcul de la cours de cassation pour le salaire de novembre


----------



## Griselda (3 Novembre 2022)

Qd même prends garde de ne pas trop rentrer dans la faille de la CMG versée ou non car cette aide (ou une autre) ne te concerne pas, encore une fois il y a quelques années nous déclarions l'AM a trimestre échue et donc percevions la CMG pour 3 mois tous les 3 mois, faisant l'avance en attendant (et en plus la CMG etait bien inferieure). je le sais, j'employais moi même une AM et elle n'a jamais du attendre son salaire pour autant, pourtant je n'avais pas de gros moyen (loinnn de là!).
Après si tu veux que ce soit le 15, libre à toi, mais alors mieux vaut que ce soit pour tous pareil.


----------



## piwonski (3 Novembre 2022)

Oui, le 15 était juste une idée 
Merci à vous


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

@piwonski 

« je suis sur une île faisant partie des COM (collectivités d'outre-mer) »

Tu es d’où ?


----------



## liline17 (4 Novembre 2022)

si nous leur montrons trop que le fait qu'ils touchent une CMG, compte pour nous, il vont prétexter, un bug ou un retard de la CMG pour ne pas nous payer en temps et en heure
Pour mon premier né, j'étais maman solo, vivant de petits boulots, je payais l'AM de mon fils, le dernier jour de chaque mois, la CMG n'est apparut que lorsqu'il avait environs 2 ans,  je n'avais pas de logiciel pour faire les fiches de salaire, je faisais touts les calculs à la main pour faire sa fiche de paye, je n'ai jamais eu de retard, j'aurai eu honte.


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

CMG ou PAS ce n’est pas notre problème. S’ils font la déclaration le 25 c’est sur leur compte 2/3 jours après. D’où leur dire s’ils veulent l’avoir rapidement, déclarer dès le 25.


----------



## piwonski (4 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour vos retours
J'ai bien saisi par rapport au CMG, cela ne me regarde pas finalement 
@Chantou1 J'habite Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon depuis 2015 
Je suis de Lille sinon


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Novembre 2022)

Piwonski j'ai une de mes cousine qui vit la bas. Elle est infirmière. On parle d'aller la voir. dépaysement assuré.


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

Ouah @piwonski de Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon. J’ai regardé sur internet

Alors je ne connaissais vraiment pas.

« Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon est un archipel français au sud de l'île canadienne de Terre-Neuve. L'île de Miquelon-Langlade, peu peuplée, abrite la lagune du Grand Barachois, accueillant des oiseaux de mer et des phoques. L'île Saint-Pierre, plus animée, est caractérisée par une atmosphère française »

Actuellement donc à Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon ? ! C’est dingue …même INCROYABLE de venir sur ce forum

Franchement ce serait TOP de nous envoyer des photos, et depuis 2015 👍
Aucune idée des paysages … franchement ce serait vraiment mon rêve de découvrir tout ça 😊 je vais inciter mon mari à bouger ENFIN 😉

J’ai regardé le « peu » de photos sur internet .. *J’ADORE

Comment es tu arrivée là ?*


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

@piwonski 

Si tu peux nous parler de ta .. la vie là où tu es … hyper interessant 🙏😉


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

« Ici, les parents reçoivent l'aide Paje tous les 15 du mois, je me suis demandé si ce n'était pas mieux d'être payée tous les 15 du mois »

 je comprends mieux le 15 du mois ...


----------



## piwonski (5 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 Je suis arrivée à SPM pour un CDD de 6 mois en tant qu'infirmière puis j'ai rencontré un VRAI saint-pierrais donc j'ai renouvelé et me voilà maman d'un petit garçon mi-ch'ti mi-saint-pierrais !   Il vient d'avoir 4 ans.
Mon métier d'infirmière ne me plaisait plus, beaucoup de remises en questions. 
Passionnée par la petite enfance depuis ma grossesse, je suis tout d'abord partie sur un projet micro-crèche (car ici beaucoup trop de demandes par rapport à l'offre) mais c'était trop difficile (crise économique, manque de main d'oeuvre, etc). 
Je suis donc revenue sur mon idée de départ : être assistante maternelle à mon domicile 
Cela fait 7 ans que je vis sur ce petit caillou. Nous sommes à quelques kms de Terre-Neuve, c'est magnifique et dépaysant de pouvoir aller au Canada juste à notre porte. 
Si vous souhaitez voir de jolies photos de SPM, sur facebook : Louise Hazelart, Patrick Hacala, Patrick Derible, Jean-Christope Paula MC Medic, Jerome Anger, Charlène Jezequel, 
Ceux-sont des photographes amateurs pour la plupart, ils font de superbes photos de l'archipel (Saint-Pierre, Miquelon, Langlade et l'Île aux Marins)


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Novembre 2022)

@piwonski 

MERCIIIIIIII. Au niveau décalage horaires par apport à la France 🇫🇷  ? 

Super choix au niveau job. Et en + bcp de demandes, que rêve le peuple ... le PARADIS sur terre + un VRAI saint-pierrais et un petit bout de 4 ans ... 

FÉLICITATIONS pour ce MAGNIFIQUE parcours 👍👏👏👏


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Novembre 2022)

Piwonski si tu es infirmière à Saint Pierre et Miquelon tu connais peut-être ma cousine qui y exerce ce métier. Son prénom : Corinne. Elle vit la bas avec un informaticien. Je n'y suis encore jamais allée mais c'est un projet. 🤞
Je suis Basque et je sais qu'il y a beaucoup de Basques qui sont installés à Saint Pierre et Miquelon.


----------



## piwonski (6 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 Merci beaucoup  Nous avons 4 heures de décalage. Ici il est 10h45 et chez vous 14h45.
@Catie6432 Welcome à SPM ! Il manque des assistantes maternelles si tu as un projet d'installation. Oui, il y a une maison basque qui a même été financé en partie par la grande asso des Basques de métropole. Tous les ans, au mois d'août, nous avons les fêtes basques pendant une semaine, une superbe ambiance ! Nous avons un entraîneur basque qui travaille à l'année pour former à la pelote basque. Mon conjoint a des antécédents basques d'ailleurs. Ta cousine vit et travaille ici depuis quand ?


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Novembre 2022)

@piwonski 

Tout pour plaire … jusqu’à des fêtes basques pdt 1 semaine 👍

Alors « petit projet » y aller aux fêtes annuelles en France et louer au 1er étage pour 2 jours et voir en hauteur, car j’ai la phobie de la foule 

Donc de la fenêtre regarder … 😅


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Novembre 2022)

Piwonski je dirais qu'elle y vit depuis une dizaine d'années maintenant.


----------



## piwonski (6 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432 Je connais une Corinne mais elle est aide-soignante, pas infirmière. Son mari est Saint-Pierrais ?


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Novembre 2022)

Oui. Elle était aide soignante. Mais aujourd'hui depuis un an ou deux, elle est infirmière. Elle a un gros chien. Son mari est d'une famille de saint pierre et Miquelon. Elle, avant saint et Miquelon vivait en Bretagne.


----------



## piwonski (7 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432 Je pense savoir qui c'est oui   Elle est top ! Cela fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas revue, nous avions travaillé ensemble pendant quelques mois. Elle fera une très bonne infirmière, je n'en doute pas. C'est super pour elle !


----------

